# String stretch and draw length???



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

Tighten your limb bolts and see if you get 80# or less than that. It will tell you if the cable needs twisting , the string definately strecthed and will need some twisting. Time for some new nonstretch strings.


----------



## MTNMAN5C (Oct 2, 2007)

0.75" is a big difference in DL. I would check the specs; A2A, Brace Height, and Draw weight to see how close to spec they are. This will tell you if your stings and cables have stretched. BowTech makes really good strings, but I guess anything is possible. I think your bow also has an adjustable draw stop?? if it does, check to make sure that it is in the correct position. The draw stops can make a big difference in DL.


----------



## Lowedog (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check the draw weight maxed out and the other specs. The card that came with it said it maxed at 81lbs at the factory. The Guardian uses interchangable modules for draw length so no adjustment there without changing mods. 

Thanks again,
Mark


----------



## Lowedog (Apr 7, 2007)

Here is my findings...ATA is within 1/16th, brace height is right on and cam timing is good with the cams rotated forward just a hair using the quarter on the front of the limb method (slid under the j hook one the cam). Peak weight is 76lbs. I know this is down as I checked peak weight back awhile ago and backed it off to 72 lbs. Draw length is still 3/4"" long. Could my string have stretched that much?


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Lowedog said:


> Draw length is still 3/4"" long. Could my string have stretched that much?


Easily.

Most of the time a good custom set will stretch a bit for the first couple hundred shots or so, then they will need a turn here and there every two-three months, depending on bow weight, etc.

OEM strings are made by nice people, I'm sure, but any given set, from anybody making a bow is pretty much a crap shoot for quality. I've had Hoyt set's that just wouldn't stop stretching, and the single cam bows were the worst.

With luck your's are now broken in, and when you're back in spec, they will be stable. You might want to make another pass at them about a month before bow season though.


----------



## Lowedog (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a set of Proline Custom strings coming but I hadn't planned on changing out right away. How many twists am I going to have to put in that string to get my draw length back and will that bring my draw weight back up? 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Lowedog (Apr 7, 2007)

Just took my string and cables off and they measure to spec. Not sure if the draw length was always off or not. The drop in peak draw weight has me confused though. Hopefully the limbs aren't getting weak already.


----------



## vtec21 (Sep 14, 2008)

usually just twisting the string will drop your poundage


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Lowedog said:


> Hopefully the limbs aren't getting weak already.


Not a chance. I have a couple of bows/limbs that have been maxed out, literally for the last 4-5 years. Not one has lost a lb/fps in that time.


----------



## brace height (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds like a module change is in order.

If your string stretches you gain draw and poundage.
If your cables stretches you lose draw length and poundage.

So twisting your cables increases draw length and poundage.

I would go with a set of custom strings and cables. shoot at least 100 shots to stretch in. Re-measure and twist to specs. You dont want to twist cables or string to much or you will get your cams out of optimum performance posistion. Thus losing break over or peak performance. Change modules as needed. 

thats what I would do. I would rather shoot a bow too short than too long.


----------



## Lowedog (Apr 7, 2007)

Talked to Nick at BowTech yesterday. I guess it's not uncommon for the stated draw length to be long. I'll put my Proline string and cables on as soon as they arriver and see what happens. Meanwhile the bow is shooting awesome so I'll just keep shooting it the way it is.

Thanks again,
Mark


----------

